# income for residency - non-EU citizen



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

Do pensions received from retirement in the USA count as income or must it be income earned in Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

boating2go said:


> Do pensions received from retirement in the USA count as income or must it be income earned in Spain?


 As long as it can be proved to be an income and as an american you have the correct paperwork/visa, it doesnt matter where the money comes from

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> As long as it can be proved to be an income and as an american you have the correct paperwork/visa, it doesnt matter where the money comes from
> 
> Jo xxx


but be aware that it will be taxable in Spain as will all worldwide income, just as in the USA.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> but be aware that it will be taxable in Spain as will all worldwide income, just as in the USA.


... and if I understand it correctly, as a US citizen, you will always have to pay something to the IRS???? summat like that ??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> ... and if I understand it correctly, as a US citizen, you will always have to pay something to the IRS???? summat like that ??
> 
> Jo xxx


well at the very least, as a US citizen, you have to submit a tax declaration every year to the US, no matter where you live


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> well at the very least, as a US citizen, you have to submit a tax declaration every year to the US, no matter where you live


It can get complicated since Social Security and Disability Benefits do not count as income. However if half of your Social Security benefit plus some other income is more than 25,000 usd, you have to file. And, of course, if you more than 10,000 usd, you have to file. Lastly, if you are going to get a refund, yes, you have to file.


----------



## ValRomx (Nov 12, 2012)

Am I misunderstanding the thread? The Spanish consulate for San Francisco states that for a non-lucrative or retirement visa 



> The minimum income required is 25,560 Euros annually plus 6,390 Euros per each additional family member.


That works out to 2,130 euros per month, more than twice as much as some of the numbers posted in the thread.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ValRomx said:


> Am I misunderstanding the thread? The Spanish consulate for San Francisco states that for a non-lucrative or retirement visa
> 
> 
> 
> That works out to 2,130 euros per month, more than twice as much as some of the numbers posted in the thread.


It is strange, however, the San Francisco consulate is the only ones stating that figure. Those that have applied for visas (not in San Franscisco) state that the amount is much less - around 1700 usd per month. Since the nearest consulate to me is 100 km, I'll take their word when I visit them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> It is strange, however, the San Francisco consulate is the only ones stating that figure. Those that have applied for visas (not in San Franscisco) state that the amount is much less - around 1700 usd per month. Since the nearest consulate to me is 100 km, I'll take their word when I visit them.


yes, that's where the confusion lies - different consulates give different requirements - you have to apply to the one nearest to you though, so you're stuck with whatever they require


----------



## Katiebelle2882 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have personally seen, in many books and websites, that you need to make AT LEAST $75,000 a year to get a non-lucrative visa. That to me seems like WAY more then Spain would as for given their current economic climate. But then I see that number from the San Francisco consulate and I get very confused. I will be using the NYC one, so I will be able to report back on what they are saying when we go in a few weeks.


----------



## Katiebelle2882 (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I am back because I just went to the consulate here in NYC to ask some questions. The answer to the question of "how much income do you need for your visa to get approved" is that "there is no definitive number". I am sure those of you that live in Spain are not surprised. He said to bring a letter from his employer that states that he will be getting a certain amount every month deposited into his bank account. We will be applying for a retirement visa (on the man at the consulates suggestion). He said it doesn't matter how old you are, and that it is a "non lucrative" visa, albeit one that needs less income then the actual "non lucrative visa". I asked him if my boyfriends disability pension can be taxed in Spain and he said he didn't know, but his feeling was that if he was filing in the US (because he still has to file, nothing gets taken out of it though) then bc of the treaty that says you cannot be taxed twice, then Spain probably wouldnt be able to take taxes out bc you are "paying taxes" in the US. He said I should speak to a lawyer to get all the details down to be sure.

What I got out of this is that there is no magic number for how much money you need to get a visa approved, and that it appears sufficient proof of reliable income that is enough to live on gets you through the door. 

He said a retirement visa can take 2-3 months to come through.

Also, I must say, I could not have had a nicer experience. He was more then willing to answer all my questions, not hurried or rushed, and extremely nice and helpful. I can tell you that in NYC, it is nice to have a "customer service" experience like this!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Katiebelle2882 said:


> Well I am back because I just went to the consulate here in NYC to ask some questions. The answer to the question of "how much income do you need for your visa to get approved" is that "there is no definitive number". I am sure those of you that live in Spain are not surprised. He said to bring a letter from his employer that states that he will be getting a certain amount every month deposited into his bank account. We will be applying for a retirement visa (on the man at the consulates suggestion). He said it doesn't matter how old you are, and that it is a "non lucrative" visa, albeit one that needs less income then the actual "non lucrative visa". I asked him if my boyfriends disability pension can be taxed in Spain and he said he didn't know, but his feeling was that if he was filing in the US (because he still has to file, nothing gets taken out of it though) then bc of the treaty that says you cannot be taxed twice, then Spain probably wouldnt be able to take taxes out bc you are "paying taxes" in the US. He said I should speak to a lawyer to get all the details down to be sure.
> 
> What I got out of this is that there is no magic number for how much money you need to get a visa approved, and that it appears sufficient proof of reliable income that is enough to live on gets you through the door.
> 
> ...


you're right - no surprise at all!!

& yes, if the pension is already taxed in the US & the amount of tax paid is equal to what would be paid on the income in Spain, then no more tax would be payable - if it's more you'd get some back!!

this is, I believe, the tax treaty http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-trty/spain.pdf


----------

